# Lowryder and White Rhino



## Brouli (Jan 14, 2007)

Did any body bred low and WR  ??

couse if not i will try to cross them 
hopefull will be      LOWRHINO.

write any ideas or share info if yaa know something.:joint4:


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 14, 2007)

i like whiteryder


----------



## Brouli (Jan 14, 2007)

hahahha   me too


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 14, 2007)

puts me in the mind of the old car show "Night Rider" with david haselhoff.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 14, 2007)

man  i use to watch that show


----------



## marcnh (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, old thread, but lets talk about making our own LR crosses.  Plant outdoors in may and in july you got bud. niiiiiccceeee.
Does anyone have experience in making a LR cross?


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 2, 2008)

No, but I did just have a LRxWR cross... Each one out of 17 were males as my light cycles were all over the place.  

Mutt has done some reading up on it more than I so maybe he can let you in on the secrets.  One thing I do know, the autoflowering trait is passed on through the male LRs.


----------



## marcnh (Feb 2, 2008)

ohhh good advice.....passed on from the males.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi guys how u been?  i see there is more and more people growing those little bustards, i got news for yaaaaa  im proud papapapa of new caind 

i have cross Lowryder#2 with Ultra Haze #1  and yessssss they are autoflowering !!!!!!!!  i took me a trip to Amsterdam   and about 10 moths of trying diferent way's  but it work. ( o yaaa for those sceptikal a* people i start crossin with santa maria at first but it was just to get few F1 ) anyway i hope all of you guys got some good memories wit LowBustards


----------



## marcnh (Feb 4, 2008)

So Brouli,  If I am understanding correctly, you crossed LR with santa maria to get your F1, then crossed that with u-haze#1?  Would you mind going into more detail about your process?


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 4, 2008)

Agreed, don't leave us hangin' like that man.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 6, 2008)

hahahah  no problem man i will do little write up this weekend but i will not tell you everything yet , couse im working little deal with some friends in amsterdam , i wont put my strain on the map by next cannabis cup , hope you guys understand that i will be as much help as i can.


----------



## Richy-B (Apr 19, 2008)

That is awesome Brouli! I'm proud of you! Keep the Lowryder strain going strong! Anythings possible


----------

